# tool scratch mark



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2009)

How can you get a tool scratch mark out?
 I've tumbled it and its perfect but the scratch.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2009)

pic


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2009)

Try a magic eraser or steel wool....are you using aluminum dig tools???? A big no- no for that reason[].....Good luck.    Joe


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 28, 2009)

Joe, try wet sanding with a #400-600 then 800 silicon carbide paper (available at auto parts store),then polish in machine , works good on small lip chips also...... Taz


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2009)

matters how deep it is.  I have removed them using a buffing wheel and polishing compound.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2009)

thx for the replys.  I am going to let it go till I practice on a not so rare bottle.  This is the hardest and most interesting to find of the A. Raab squats.  Best to be careful
 thx


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2009)

> practice on a not so rare bottle.


 
 Always a wise decision, there are millions of those.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 28, 2009)

They had an iron pontiled A RAAB on If walls could talk the other day.seemed teal....and a Labeled Lairds


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 28, 2009)

Who had one on?  And IF what walls could talk?  
 you got me bewildered Just Dig It!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 28, 2009)

HGTV... I always miss it cuz it's on at 1130am. I love that show!


----------

